# Ένα ή 1;



## panadeli (Mar 21, 2009)

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να υπαγορεύει πότε γράφουμε έναν αριθμό ολογράφως και πότε με αραβικούς αριθμούς; Κάποτε θυμάμαι κάποιον να μου λέει ότι οι μικροί αριθμοί γράφονται ολογράφως και οι μεγάλοι αριθμητικά. Ισχύει; Αν ναι, πού τραβάει κανείς τη γραμμή; 

Ίσως είναι λεπτομέρεια, αλλά με ενοχλεί. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι σε ένα βιβλίο που μετέφρασα και πέρασε από επιμέλεια, όλοι σχεδόν οι αριθμοί που είχα γράψει ολογράφως εμφανίζονται τώρα αριθμητικά, ακόμα κι όταν βρίσκονται στη γενική ή την αιτιατική πτώση, ή στο αρσενικό ή το θηλυκό γένος. Σας παραθέτω ένα μικρό δείγμα:
Η πρόταση "Υποθέστε ότι σε δυόμισι τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα συντηρούνται κατά μέσο όρο ένας κυνηγός-τροφοσυλλέκτης και ένα μαμούθ ..." έγινε "Υποθέστε ότι σε 2,5 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα συντηρούνται κατά μέσο όρο 1 κυνηγός-τροφοσυλλέκτης και 1 μαμούθ ..."
Και πολλά άλλα ανάλογα.
Σας ενοχλούν και εσάς ή μόνο εμένα μου φαίνονται αποκρουστικά αυτά τα 1; 
Μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός;
(Το 2,5 ομολογώ ότι δεν με ενοχλεί, ίσως επειδή υπάρχει η υποδιαστολή. Τα 1 όμως μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2009)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι τέτοια διόρθωση ήταν ανεπίτρεπτη και χτυπάει πραγματικά άσχημα στο μάτι το "1 κυνηγός".

Στον υποτιτλισμό, ακολουθείται συνήθως ο κανόνας ότι τουλάχιστον οι αριθμοί από 1-10 γράφονται ολογράφως.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2009)

Η σιωπή των αριθμών, ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον σχετικό άρθρο του Ανδρέα Παππά από το Βήμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφει ο Παππάς στο παραπάνω άρθρο του, αλλά δεν λέει σε ποιες περιπτώσεις _δεν_ θα τον ενοχλούσε η ολόγραφη αναγραφή (να φτιάξουμε και ουσιαστικό _ολογράφηση_ από το _ολογραφώ_, με την ευκαιρία;). Οπότε μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να κάνω μια συλλογή για εδώ.

Στην περίπτωση του κειμένου του panadeli θα συμφωνήσω: 2,5 - ένας κυνηγός - ένα μαμούθ. Αλλά αυτά είναι τα εύκολα...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2009)

Ο Παππάς πάνω στον οίστρο του σπάει στα δύο και λέξεις που είναι μία και μοναδική οι ρημάδες («δέκα πέντε» αντί _δεκαπέντε_).

Τέλος πάντων, ο δικός μου κανόνας (με όση αξία έχει, ή μάλλον δεν έχει, κάτι τέτοιο για εσάς τους υπόλοιπους ) είναι:
- Ακολουθώ τον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_ (επιμ. Άννα Ιορδανίδου), κεφ. _Αριθμοί_, σελ. 90-98. Είναι ένα κεφάλαιο του Οδηγού το οποίο έχω υιοθετήσει ατόφιο και εναντίον του οποίου δεν έχω καμία ένσταση ή επιφύλαξη (κι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα με μένα, όπως πιθανότατα ήδη γνωρίζετε). Και συν τοις άλλοις καλύπτει σχεδόν τα πάντα αναφορικά με το θέμα του τρόπου γραφής αριθμών και αριθμητικών.
- Προσέχω στα κείμενα που μου παραδίδουν οι μεταφραστές να μην έχουν κάνει δύο συνήθη λάθη στα οποία τούς παρασέρνει το αμερικανικό πρωτότυπο: να βάζουν παύλες (βλέπουν _forty-two_ και γράφουν «σαράντα-δύο» αντί για το σωστό _σαράντα δύο_) και να ολογραφούν εκεί που δεν πρέπει το «τοις εκατό» (βλέπουν _60 per cent_ και γράφουν «60 τοις εκατό» αντί για το σωστό _60%_ — ή, αν όντως πρέπει να ολογραφήσουν, _εξήντα τοις εκατό_).


----------



## sarant (Mar 22, 2009)

Πάντως, το 1 τροφοσυλλέκτης και 1 μαμούθ με ενοχλεί τρομερά!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω άλλο ένα λάθος στο οποίο μπορεί να παρασύρει τον μεταφραστή το πρωτότυπο: Πέρα από το «τοις εκατό» που προανέφερα, αυτό γίνεται συχνά και με μεγάλα αριθμητικά όπως είναι οι χιλιάδες και τα διάφορα -μύρια. Τι γίνεται λοιπόν; Πολλά πρωτότυπα, αμερικανικά κυρίως αλλά το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλες χώρες ή γλώσσες προέλευσης, γράφουν 40_0 thousands _ή _12 million_ κλπ. Εκεί δεν πρέπει να γραφτεί το αριθμητικό «400 χιλιάδες» αλλά όλο με νούμερα (_400.000_) — ή, στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να ολογραφηθεί, _τετρακόσιες χιλιάδες_).


----------



## panadeli (Mar 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πολλά πρωτότυπα, αμερικανικά κυρίως αλλά το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλες χώρες ή γλώσσες προέλευσης, γράφουν 40_0 thousands _ή _12 million_ κλπ. Εκεί δεν πρέπει να γραφτεί το αριθμητικό «400 χιλιάδες» αλλά όλο με νούμερα (_400.000_) — ή, στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να ολογραφηθεί, _τετρακόσιες χιλιάδες_).



Δηλάδη σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν γράφουμε 12 εκατομμύρια αλλά 12.000.000 ή _δώδεκα εκατομμύρια_; 
Όντως υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας; 
Δηλαδή το 3.8 billion π.χ. δεν το γράφουμε 3,8 δισεκατομμύρια αλλά 3.800.000.000; Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2009)

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου τον Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας αλλά ξέρω τους εξής κανόνες που τους επέβαλλαν δια ροπάλου σε παλιότερη δουλειά μου:
Ολογράφως γράφονται οι αριθμοί στην αρχη της πρότασης
"Πέντε χιλιάδες στρατιώτες επιτέθηκαν στο κάστρο"
Περιστασιακά μπορεί να είναι ζόρικο αυτό, αλλά πόσο συχνά θα βρεις πρόταση που θα ξεκινάει με 123.674, 67, για παράδειγμα;

Οι ακέραιοι αριθμοί 1-10 γράφονται ολογραφως (εγώ γραφω κα το έντεκα και το δώδεκα ολογράφως καμιά φορά), οι μη-ακέραιοι και όλοι οι μεγαλύτεροι όχι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 24, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Δηλαδή το 3.8 billion π.χ. δεν το γράφουμε 3,8 δισεκατομμύρια αλλά 3.800.000.000; Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει.


Τι τα έχουμε τα δισ. και τα εκ./εκατομ.; :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Αυτός είναι ο Οδηγός: http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:JiqAfd47y_AJ:www.patakis.gr/viewshopproduct.aspx%3Fid%3D315255+%22%CE%BF%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82+%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%82+%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%82%22&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk
Για το πότε χρειάζεται να γράψουμε τους μεγάλους αριθμούς ολογράφως, πότε αριθμητικώς και πότε με τα δις, τρις κλπ, τα αναφέρει μέσα.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 9, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Αυτός είναι ο Οδηγός: http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:JiqAfd47y_AJ:www.patakis.gr/viewshopproduct.aspx%3Fid%3D315255+%22%CE%BF%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82+%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%82+%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%82%22&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk
> Για το πότε χρειάζεται να γράψουμε τους μεγάλους αριθμούς ολογράφως, πότε αριθμητικώς και πότε με τα δις, τρις κλπ, τα αναφέρει μέσα.



Ο Οδηγός δεν μου εμφανίζεται, ίσως επειδή το λινκ είναι παλιό. Μήπως υπάρχει άλλο λίνκ; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2019)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό εδώ χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 10, 2019)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό εδώ χρειάζεσαι.



Ναι, ευχαριστώ nickel!


----------

